# Someone other than OUTHOPU's Build Thread



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I am still in the process of finishing this build, but I thought it would be appropriate if someone other than OUTHOPU had a build thread posted on here finally! :biggrin: 

I started by making the enclosure......1.157 cu. ft. tuned to 37 Hz. 
Sub takes up a little over .1 cu. ft. so basically 1 cu ft after displacement. 

Sub going in the enclosure is a Sundown SA-8

Cut all the MDF for the enclosure:









Moch up just to make sure everything was square:









They I began assembly. Glued and nailed:


















Before fully assembling I hit all the port area with some black spray paint:


















Pulled out one of the best tools ever...the Jasper Jig! I really wish I would have known about this tool years ago....would have saved a lot of time and headache when I used to jig saw circles:









Assembly continues:









In this pic you can kind of see where I used a roundover bit on both ends of the port:









"Finished box:"









Still need to hit all the edges of the box with a roundover bit, fiberglass the inside of the box to make sure it is solid, and carpet the enclosure. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Began running wires and chaddyb started putting in work on the amp and x over mounting locations. 

All the wires on the back of the deck were soldered and then hit with some heat shrink. Hard to tell in the pic, but you can see the PAC-TR7 bypass wired in on the deck to. :biggrin: 









4 Channel RCA's, and 2 channel for the subs:









Wire was run down through the engine bay:









Need to install a fuse holder and connect to the battery still:









Wire running into the car and instead of zip ties every 6 inches it all fit inside the factory wiring looms in the vehicle already:








(I will snap some more pictures of that when I run the speaker wire)

I pod cable was then run into the center consol. Drilled a hole and put a snap grommet in there:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

For the amp and the Xovers I am mounting them under the 2nd row seating. To do so chaddyb drilled holes, and then put Nut-serts (threaded rivets also known as blind rivets) in place to secure them:


















A picture of all 4 nutserts installed:









Mount installed:









Test fitting....these screws will be replaced with socket head bolts to make it harder to steal:









Amp moch up, Alpine PDX5:









I used the same nutserts to install the ground under the 3rd row seating. Drilled a hole and inserted the blind rivet. Then bolted down the ground with a 1/4"-20 bolt:


















After I hook everything up and I ensure there is no interference I will cover the bolt with liquid electrical tape.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

That is about as far as I am for right now. I should be able to make some more progress this week. 

Oh.....the deck installed, Alpine IVA-W505:









Also going to be running PPI 6.5" component set in each door, a 7" headrest screen on the back of each front seat, and an Alpine Rear view cam. 

:biggrin: 

More to come.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

fuck yeah!


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+May 10 2011, 06:34 AM~20520808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Not going to be anything huge.....but some nice clean sounds and a little bump. :biggrin: 

Should be able to put in some time this week and fabricate the speaker mounts since Ford thought it was a great idea to use 6" x 8"s in all the doors!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

A shot of the sub for anyone who is unfamiliar with the SA-8's



















I know not everyone is a huge sundown fan.....but I just wanted something small, with a small enclosure requirement that could still get down. :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

I am. http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11208


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@May 10 2011, 07:24 AM~20521021
> *I am. http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11208
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 10 2011, 10:15 AM~20521372
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Don't forget to post this build there too man!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 10 2011, 08:29 AM~20521450
> *Don't forget to post this build there too man!
> *


I figured once I get it all buttoned up and finished I would post it over there. :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 10 2011, 10:31 AM~20521465
> *I figured once I get it all buttoned up and finished I would post it over there.  :biggrin:
> *


Poo on that, we like "in progress" builds the best!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@May 10 2011, 08:33 AM~20521478
> *Poo on that, we like "in progress" builds the best!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I will have to take a minute and get it posted over there then too. Not much to look at as of yet. :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

have u tested this yet 1 cube is alot for a sa-8 it may bottom out???..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@May 10 2011, 08:58 AM~20521653
> *have u tested this yet 1 cube is alot for a sa-8 it may bottom out???..
> *


Not yet....we'll see how it goes...if it is a bit much I will whip up another one. When I spoke to Jacob about it his thoughts were since I am only throwing about 300-350 watts at the sub it should perform just fine. :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

good build. just the right amount of cowbell


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks real good :thumbsup:

Has good detail and explanation.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

This guy has jokes. :biggrin: 

Finally I get to look through a build up for a change. :cheesy: 

Looking good so far. 

Oh and on a side note you need a better camera. :rimshot:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 10 2011, 10:00 AM~20521662
> *Not yet....we'll see how it goes...if it is a bit much I will whip up another one. When I spoke to Jacob about it his thoughts were since I am only throwing about 300-350 watts at the sub it should perform just fine.  :biggrin:
> *


 interesting.,.. :angry:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 10 2011, 08:09 PM~20526107
> *This guy has jokes. :biggrin:
> 
> Finally I get to look through a build up for a change. :cheesy:
> ...


 :roflmao: Thought you might get a kick out of that!

Unfortunately just snapping pics with the camera phone. I don't trust taking my good camera out into the garage with all the dust and crap like that.


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: awesome work bro !!!


----------



## timlemos (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 10 2011, 10:09 PM~20526107
> *This guy has jokes. :biggrin:
> 
> Finally I get to look through a build up for a change. :cheesy:
> ...


 :0


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 11 2011, 07:20 AM~20528259
> *:roflmao: Thought you might get a kick out of that!
> 
> Unfortunately just snapping pics with the camera phone. I don't trust taking my good camera out into the garage with all the dust and crap like that.
> *


I can always use a good laugh. As for the camera just keep it closed in the case between progress pics. I've been using the same camera for the last 4 years in the garage without issue. Just don't try to get progress pics while doing fiberglass work.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well I was finally able to put in some more work this weekend, and it went a little like follows:

I started off by working on the Xover mounting "plate" first. I moched up where everything would mount:









Started drilling holes:









Carpeted the mounting plate and checked for clearances:









Then I mounted them with socket head bolts through the underside so they would be harder to steal:


















Finished beauty board in place under the 2nd row seating:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

After that was done I went back to finishing up working on the box. 

Hit the couple spots that needed attention with filler:









Sanded them down and then began to glass the inside of the box:


















After that finished hardening (no ****) I went ahead and hit the outside of the box with the roundover bit:









And spray painted the port one last time:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

After I buttoned that up I went onto making terminals on the side of the box using 1/4"-20 bolts with washers:









Bolted the 8 ga. wiring to the inside of the box:









I did this so I could easily remove the box from the back if needed by bolting the speaker wire to these on the outside of the box:









I also went ahead and modified some T-nuts so I don't strip out the MDF when bolting the sub down:









Finished box:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Then it was on to running wires!

The ground:









The RCA's coming fromt he other side of the vehicle:









All the wires ran into place:









Amp beauty panel in place:









Amp bolted down, wired up, and fired up:



























After I ensured it fired up I went ahead and hit the ground with some liquid electrical tape. This pic is only after the first coat:









Then started running the speaker wire from the amp to the Xovers. Each one of these connections is crimped, soldered, and then hit with heat shrink:









The nice alpine connectors:









The finished up wires:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

And finally I started working on the doors before my time "ran out."

Started making the new 6" x 8" mounting plates for the 6.5's:









Cutting the door.....(This was before I hit it with the grinder and cleaned it up








(Also in the pic you can see the blind rivet I used as an extra mount for the board)

The finished board in place:









That is about it for now. I got all 4 of those mounts finished up.....just need to mount them on the doors and hit the doors with some sound deadener. Then it is onto running speaker wire for the components.


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

looks like its gonna be a clean install :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What does the liquid electrical tape do?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 16 2011, 01:06 PM~20563764
> *What does the liquid electrical tape do?
> *


Same as regular electrical tape, just insulates it. It is just in a liquid (brushable) form.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work. Good to see more detailed builds going on these days. It's so dam boring in here usually.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 16 2011, 01:10 PM~20563789
> *Nice work. Good to see more detailed builds going on these days. It's so dam boring in here usually.
> *


Lol, couldn't agree more so I figured it was time someone else posted one up. Nothing huge.....but a lot of small details that always make it take longer than it should! :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 16 2011, 03:12 PM~20563797
> *Lol, couldn't agree more so I figured it was time someone else posted one up. Nothing huge.....but a lot of small details that always make it take longer than it should!  :biggrin:
> *


This is exactly why I post all the details when I'm doing my build ups. Most guys have no idea just how much labor is required to do a job properly.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 16 2011, 01:18 PM~20563833
> *This is exactly why I post all the details when I'm doing my build ups. Most guys have no idea just how much labor is required to do a job properly.
> *


Aint that the truth...and most people complain when it takes a little longer.....or don't understand why things cost a little more. :happysad: I'd rather it be done right then cheap!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Kick ass build

I'm interested to see how those PPI sound like.I know they have been putting out some newer products the last few years.Just haven't heard much about them

I really like the way alpine is doing those plugs.Nice an neat.Reminds me of old ppi's

Glad to see that me an a few others actually take the extra time to not just crimp but solder an heat shrink our connections.Hell i dont even like the plastic sleeve thats over the crimp.I always take them off.Makes for a cleaner look IMO.

Hiopefully i can start on my build here soon.I've been putting it off for about 10 years


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 16 2011, 01:28 PM~20563887
> *Kick ass build
> 
> I'm interested to see how those PPI sound like.I know they have been putting out some newer products the last few years.Just haven't heard much about them
> ...


Thanks. 

I am interested to see how they soudn as well. I got a deal on them that I really just couldn't pass up. I used to run the old PC21000 amps and loved them! So hopefully they don't disappoint.

I was very skeptical of the plugs at first because they looked cheap, but once I started screwing the wire into the plug and looked at the mechanism it is a really solid connection. I really like them!

Lol, I tend to think I am a little OCD when it comes to connections.....but couldn't agree more. I hate working on peoples cars to find out they either just wrapped the loose wire end around a bolt or just crimped the connectors on.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 16 2011, 02:31 PM~20563905
> *Thanks.
> 
> I am interested to see how they soudn as well. I got a deal on them that I really just couldn't pass up. I used to run the old PC21000 amps and loved them! So hopefully they don't disappoint.
> ...


Yeah i'm a old school ART series junkie.Anything i can get my hands on around here i grab it.

Yeah let us know how they sound.I know there reasonable priced.Just need a little better in the misses whip

When i was installing i bet a 1/3 of our bizz. was other peoples or (shops) fuck ups.It was bad some of these shops were charging full price for HU installs an just whacking off the factory harness then the old "twist an tape" the connects.My god dam hands were constantly black from pulling that cheap ass tape off in the summer.Hell i even started a ball out of it one time.Got to the size of a basketball HAHAH


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

Just a tip on carpeting a box with a port to get a clean edge on the port opening.. trim it as close as possible then use a hot soldering iron and run it around the opening it will give a clean edge


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

hmm, never seen someone use bolts like that for the speaker connections on a box before. Neat


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@May 16 2011, 04:19 PM~20564994
> *Just a tip on carpeting a box with a port to get a clean edge on the port opening..  trim it as close as possible then use a hot soldering iron and run it around the opening it will give a clean edge
> *


Even better than that......run a router around the port with a 1/8" bit...and then tuck the material into that. :biggrin:  

Still on the list of things to do



> _Originally posted by benz88_@May 16 2011, 04:40 PM~20565158
> *hmm, never seen someone use bolts like that for the speaker connections on a box before. Neat
> *


Comes in handy if you do competitions. You can wire each individual voice coil to the box like that without having to take the subs in and out of the box and risk tearing up the enclosure, and then on the outside of the box can easily change wires around to change the ohm load you are throwing at the amps.


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 16 2011, 07:18 PM~20565420
> *Even better than that......run a router around the port with a 1/8" bit...and then tuck the material into that.  :biggrin:
> 
> Still on the list of things to do
> ...


never thought of that. Thats a good Idea.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 10 2011, 05:45 AM~20520651
> *Well I am still in the process of finishing this build, but I thought it would be appropriate if someone other than OUTHOPU had a build thread posted on here finally!  :biggrin:
> 
> I started by making the enclosure......1.157 cu. ft. tuned to 37 Hz.
> ...


 great work


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benz88+May 16 2011, 08:10 PM~20567098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs+May 17 2011, 01:55 PM~20571755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! :biggrin: 

Hopefully be able to get back to it this weekend and finish up running the speaker wires to each door and do some sound deadening...maybe even fire this beast up! :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well after the little man crashed last night I was able to put in a little more time on the build. Finished up the sub box.....I didn't like how the wiring was working out inside the box, and on the sub terminals so I just re wired the sub voice coils individually to bolts on the side of the box:

Wired the sub down to 2 ohms









Finally mounted the sub in the box:









And then it was on to sound deadening:









Finished up the back door:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

interesting build...I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Progress continues!

Was able to finish up with the sound deadener on all the doors and wire up the mids:













































All of the mids were wired up like this:








(I typically would have soldered the speaker wire to the mids, but that has burned me in the past, so I put the disconnects on it.)


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Began wiring up the tweets. Again I have been burned by hardwiring them in so for ease of use I ended up wiring them in with disconnects like this:


















Put the tweeters in the A pillar:


















Finished up and installed:









Finished up wiring all the Xovers:









And began hitting the system with the Oscope:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Still have to fine tune it, and figure out where to place the rear tweeters, as well as clean up the under hood wiring and wire in the big 3....but for the most part that's the build. Lol.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

HAHA yeah i learned to put disconnects in my doors.Well you know about the 2 piece door panels in these G-bodys.I hated re-soldering every time i had to pull the panel


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Does your scope have a signal generator?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@May 23 2011, 11:02 AM~20610481
> *Does your scope have a signal generator?
> *


No, It is just the TPI Digital O Scope. I use the Rockford fosgate 360.2 Tuning disc. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 23 2011, 02:07 PM~20610503
> *No, It is just the TPI Digital O Scope. I use the Rockford fosgate 360.2 Tuning disc.  :biggrin:
> *


oh, cool. None the less it reads frequency. How much was it and where'd you get it? I need one to finish building my house amps and to check my door crossovers I made. I have been looking for a good lab one but there 250-300 and I'm just cheap :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@May 23 2011, 02:42 PM~20611699
> *oh, cool. None the less it reads frequency. How much was it and where'd you get it? I need one to finish building my house amps and to check my door crossovers I made. I have been looking for a good lab one but there 250-300 and I'm just cheap :biggrin:
> *


I got really lucky.....I was going to pick it up from Mobile Solutions but it was Very hard to validate the close to $400 price tag, so I watched eBay like a hawk. Was able to find this on brand new from a pawn shop owner in Vegas that sold it on eBay to me for $220! Great investment!


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet deal, I'll just keep surfing the bay till I get one


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Top notch work by the way. Heat shrinking every connector end, love it


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@May 24 2011, 05:54 AM~20617007
> *Top notch work by the way. Heat shrinking every connector end, love it
> *


Thanks. Everything with the exception of the quick disconnects on the tweets has been soldered and crimped as well. That's my OCD! :biggrin:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you the dude that has that chromed out rear axel that says Black Pearl?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 24 2011, 12:15 PM~20618795
> *Are you the dude that has that chromed out rear axel that says Black Pearl?
> *


Yes indeed. That is my project. Got a couple more pieces coming for that today and tomorrow actually. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 24 2011, 03:20 PM~20618840
> *Yes indeed. That is my project. Got a couple more pieces coming for that today and tomorrow actually.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats sick!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 24 2011, 12:20 PM~20618840
> *Yes indeed. That is my project. Got a couple more pieces coming for that today and tomorrow actually.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good btw, I know it has nothing to do with this topic but I just had to ask.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@May 24 2011, 01:49 PM~20619504
> *That looks good btw, I know it has nothing to do with this topic but I just had to ask.
> *


Lol, all good. Thanks. Hopefully the regal will be done someday.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well the wiring continues. Started working on wiring in the rear view camera yesterday and that went something like this:

Drilling a hole on the back hatch for routing the wiring:









Grommet in place:









Used double sticky tape to get placement right on the camera:









Screwed into place:








(looks out of center because I still needed to do final adjustment of the camera)

After that was done it was onto the real treat, routing the wiring into the cabin.

Routing the wire through the factory grommet:









And this only took about an hour to fish the wiring down through the side of the hatch:








(You can see the wire hanging from the hatch)

After that was all done it was pretty quick and easy. Got the brain mounted in the storage cubby where the jack sits:









How the camera sits on the hatch:

















(I plan on going back to glass over the opening so all that shows is the lens.)

And final testing:








:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

From there it was onto wiring in the headrest monitors. Didn't snap many pics becasue it is pretty boring wiring. But it started by ripping out the front seats and center console:









All the connections were again soldered and even in the case of the RCA's hit with some heat shrink:


















Got them fired up, but by the time I was done I couldn't get a good pic of them because it was just a blue screen. Will snap a couple pics when I work on cutting them into the headrests. :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it isn't much, but was able to finally get all the settings right on the Alpine in dash so that I could get the signal sent to the rear screens:









The owners manual for the deck doesn't do a good job of explaining how to change signal outputs.....so after about an hour or so of messing with it I finally got them to work. Just have to finish mounting the sreens this weekend now. :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

ANOTHER great build-up.

Thanks for your time and patience.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well with the holiday weekend I was able to pretty much button things up. First started with cleaning up wiring and mounting the rear tweeters. 

Upgraded the battery ground:









Upgraded the alternator wiring as well:








(My pseudo big three. I was going to upgrade the engine block ground as well, but this is my voltage with the system at full tilt)









Had to cut the factory wiring and add some ring terminals to them to make them work with the new battery terminal:








(again all connections were soldered and crimped.) 

After that was all done I moved back to the amp and finished up cleaning the wiring up and tucking it all away:









From there it was onto the rear tweeters. I didn't want to mount them in a location where they would be screaming in my kids ear, so they ended up back here:









And lastly....from there it was onto buttoning up the screens. Ran the wiring up the back of the seat and hit it with the heat shrink as well:









Test fitting the screen:









And finally all buttoned up:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

shit looks good man!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Airborne said:


> shit looks good man!


Thanks man. Still a few things I have to button up, a few things to clean up...and thinking about adding screens to the 2nd row headrests as well.....but we'll see what pans out. Should be ordering up the rims for it soon as well.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

how thick is that mounting board you used?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

foey said:


> how thick is that mounting board you used?


For the amps/xovers? I used 3/8" inch.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

79 cutty said:


> For the amps/xovers? I used 3/8" inch.


nice, got tired of the velro I was using. Needed my amp to be on SOLID lol.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> For the amps/xovers? I used 3/8" inch.


The blind rivets are nice because you can use them to mount material almost any place!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Well it isn't much of a "stereo build" update, but I have finally been able to button up all the little things that were bothering me with wiring, and things of that nature. Also did my final tuning of the system...and was finally able to put the new "shoes" on as well.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Shits Clean bro:thumbsup:


Simple is the best


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

baggedout81 said:


> Shits Clean bro:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Simple is the best


Thanks. I wanted a cleaner/more simple set of rims, but unfortunately the choices are narrow for the 9.5" wides. 

I didn't think I would be as happy with the stereo as I am. I have always been one to want more-and-more. But it sounds really good, and the bass coming out of that 8" is far beyond my expectations!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

79 cutty said:


> the bass coming out of that 8" is far beyond my expectations!


 :naughty:


----------

